# how to calculate your bodyfat (DEFINITIVE GUIDE)



## Lorsss (Nov 4, 2019)

this is my source, an italian bodybuilding site


*PART 1*

Buy a bodyfat caliper from an ecommerce site (the caliper must measure millimiters and not inches)








*PART 2*

measure the skinfolds in theese spots. be sure to fold all the fat in your fingers.

*TRICEP*
in order to misurate this skinfold the caliper must be kept horizontal, then fold the skin in the middle of your homerus





*ABDOMEN*
the caliper is horizontal, fold the skin next to your belly button





*SUPRAILIAC SKINFOLD*
the caliper is oblique, fold the skin above the pelvis bone






*SUBSCAPULAR SKINFOLD*
the caliper is 60 degrees oblique, fold the skin in the lower corner of the scapula





*ARMPIT SKINFOLD*
the caliper is horizontal and at the same level of the xifoid bone




*PECTORAL SKINFOLD*
the caliper is oblique, fold the skin between the nipple and the armpit





*PART 3*

*Python code to compute bodyfat*
Copy and paste the code on this website https://www.online-python.com/ and run it


```
triceps = float(input('insert tricep skin fold size in millimeters'))
abdomen = float(input('insert abdomen skin fold size in millimeters'))
suprailiac = float(input('insert suprailiac skin fold size in millimeters'))
subscapular = float(input('insert subscapular skin fold'))
armpit = float(input('insert armpit skin fold size'))
pectoral = float(input('insert the size of pectoral skin fold'))
thigh = float(input('insert the size of thigh skin fold'))
sum = triceps+abdomen+suprailiac+subscapular+armpit+pectoral+thigh
density = 1.112 - (0.00043499*sum) + (0.00000055*pow(sum,2))-(0.00028826*21)
output = (495/density) -450
print('Yout bodyfat is',output,'%')
```



*Original mathematical formulas to calculate your bodyfat *

Theese are the original methmatical formulas which are implemented by the programming code above.
"sum" is defined as the sum of all skinfolds in millimiters

density=1.112 - (0.00043499*sum) + (0.00000055*sum*sum))-(0.00028826*21);
your bodyfat = (495/density) -450


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 4, 2019)

Awesome Guide! Thank you dude


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

or just go to a specialist

calculation is beyond unpractical


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 4, 2019)

i’m prolly 10-11%


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 4, 2019)

obesecel said:


> or just go to a specialist
> 
> calculation is beyond unpractical


I have visited 2 nutritionists in my life (the first because I was anorexial and the second because I was overweight)
they both used an electronic system to calculate the bodyfat, which is faster but very inaccurate


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 4, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I have visited 2 nutritionists in my life (the first because I was anorexial and the second because I was overweight)
> they both used an electronic system to calculate the bodyfat, which is faster but very inaccurate


nowadays they have MRT lookalike machines where they scan your whole body.
it takes up to a week for the results to come, many bodybuilders and fitness gurus use these


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 4, 2019)

just like do a dexa scan


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 4, 2019)

doesnt measure the glutes/legs where some people store the majority of their bodyfat

flawed


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks a lot


WannaBeA6 said:


> just like do a dexa scan


Too much imprecise


----------



## FrothySolutions (Nov 4, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> Too much imprecise



More imprecise than calipers?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 4, 2019)

Its better than nothing but using calipers could throw your measurement off by double-digit percentage points. They're good for tracking your progress over time, not for getting a true estimate of your body fat percentage. For that get a DEXA scan.


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 4, 2019)

measuring bodyfat is an absolutely pointless task unless you are measuring gross increases or decreases to track progress. "knowing" what your bf% is is totally irrelevant. One guy has visible abs at 14% and the other, also measured at "14%" looks a little chubby. Its totally useless and neurotic. What do you look like in the mirror - in neutral lighting - because nobody gives a shit what your numbers are, in anything.

"if a whore can't see it, it doesn't count" - GH15, a complete moron, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 4, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> this is my source, an italian bodybuilding site
> 
> 
> *PART 1*
> ...


Asking users to modify source code instead of making a program that takes input. come on nigga.


----------



## puanewb (Nov 4, 2019)

Body fat calculation is pseudoscience. There is no scientific resource anywhere about it, and lots of bodybuilders would be almost obese according to ACE guidelines. Body fat is distributed different depending on genetics as well, and muscle insertions play a pivotal role in contouring body fat... so ultimately we know what is important in aesthetics and it is most certainly not body fat. It may prove to be a useful tool, however.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ins't just see if the skin is "skinny"? i think, I'm probably 25%, whatever, good thread.


puanewb said:


> Body fat calculation is pseudoscience. There is no scientific resource anywhere about it, and lots of bodybuilders would be almost obese according to ACE guidelines. Body fat is distributed different depending on genetics as well, and muscle insertions play a pivotal role in contouring body fat... so ultimately we know what is important in aesthetics and it is most certainly not body fat. It may prove to be a useful tool, however.



Body fat is not weight or IMC...


Cretinous said:


> measuring bodyfat is an absolutely pointless task unless you are measuring gross increases or decreases to track progress. "knowing" what your bf% is is totally irrelevant. One guy has visible abs at 14% and the other, also measured at "14%" looks a little chubby. Its totally useless and neurotic. What do you look like in the mirror - in neutral lighting - because nobody gives a shit what your numbers are, in anything.
> 
> "if a whore can't see it, it doesn't count" - GH15, a complete moron, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.



Well i agree, but the why some people don't have abs at 14% is just because of non hypertrophy abs.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 30, 2019)

what the fuck is a dexa scan?


----------

